# Galaxy Nexus (Verizon US) Extended Battery



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

Is anyone here aware of a good extended battery? The one that I have seen extends from like 1850 to 2100 mah so that doesnt really seem like the upgrade that I am looking for. When I look around for batteries for other galaxy phones I see ones with much larger capacities. What are you guys using?

Also, this ebay ad seems to suggest that the i515 and the i9250 use the same battery, but I have not confirmed this anywhere else. If this is true then the 3600 mah battery might be a good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Extended-3600mAh-Battery-Back-Cover-SAMSUNG-GALAXY-NEXUS-PRIME-i515-i9250-/310370220930?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item484381bb82#ht_5220wt_1396

Thoughts?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

To be completely honest, any battery you get on ebay will most likely be even worse than stock. Not to mention that they can also damage you phone. I've tried one once with my incredible and the battery was awful. Even if you are buying an official battery, don't buy it from ebay. Way too many scammers.

As for the extended, I've used it for a while and can say it does make a sizable improvement. Sure it wont do anything compared to HTC's huge batteries, but i love still having my phone thin, and it's lasted over 2 days for me. Oh, and the listing is false. The GSM Nexus uses a slim and tall battery, and the LTE nexus has a short and fat battery. I can personally confirm this as i've seen both.

ANOTHER THING. Be aware that when not using an official battery, your NFC will not work at all. The antenna is in the battery. In my opinion, it's not worth it. Just get the extended if you want more juice, or stick with the stock battery. I have to say though, I got the battery pack thing with a battery and charger, its very convenient.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

And your NFC chip is on the battery, so swapping out your stock or extended for a random Chinese battery is going to make that not work.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

wyllic said:


> And your NFC chip is on the battery, so swapping out your stock or extended for a random Chinese battery is going to make that not work.


It's just the antenna not the chip lol.

If in doubt check out ifixit's teardown
http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Teardown/7182/2 (refer to step 12, its the NXP 65N00 Smart Card IC)


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

So is there an official extended battery for another Nexus that will work? If my option is to go from 1850 to 2100 then it isnt worth the upgrade. I need a bigger jump!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I'd be wary of anything that states it is more than 2100. 
Even decent accessory companies are compulsive liars when it comes to battery capacity.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well I'd be wary of anything that states it is more than 2100.
> Even decent accessory companies are compulsive liars when it comes to battery capacity.


This.

For instance, Sedio, a pretty big accessory company, had a 3500MaH battery for the Tbolt. From every review on every site, it sucked. The reason verizon's batteries are so expensive is because they are legitimate. Batteries aren't cheap, which is why you need to ask, "how can they make a 3500MaH battery for like $10, and verizon's is like $50.

In the end, your only real options are the Verizon batteries. All other batteries break NFC, and probably will not last longer. Honestly, just go try the extended. You can find it in some areas for $25 and can return it in 10 days. Just give it a shot. I was in your boat, thinking it wasn't enough, but when it comes to official batteries, MaH isn't everything. It absolutely was an upgrade.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> This.
> 
> For instance, Sedio, a pretty big accessory company, had a 3500MaH battery for the Tbolt. From every review on every site, it sucked. The reason verizon's batteries are so expensive is because they are legitimate. Batteries aren't cheap, which is why you need to ask, "how can they make a 3500MaH battery for like $10, and verizon's is like $50.


That.

Sedio is a perfect example.


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

I might try the extended then, but is there a larger official Verizon extended battery for another Nexus product that will work in this one? Or does the i515 have a unique battery size and Verizon only offers one option for extended batteries?

PS - Thanks for the help. I've never needed to purchase an extended battery before, but on 4G I take my phone off the charger at 7:30 and it is dead by 5.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> I might try the extended then, but is there a larger official Verizon extended battery for another Nexus product that will work in this one? Or does the i515 have a unique battery size and Verizon only offers one option for extended batteries?
> 
> PS - Thanks for the help. I've never needed to purchase an extended battery before, but on 4G I take my phone off the charger at 7:30 and it is dead by 5.


Not that I am aware of. Though you may be better served buying the official dock that comes with an extra 1850mah battery. It can also charge this extra battery while placed inside the dock.


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

Would it be normal for Verizon to come out with a second, larger extended battery in the near future or is this probably going to be the best option for this phone?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> Would it be normal for Verizon to come out with a second, larger extended battery in the near future or is this probably going to be the best option for this phone?


It would be abnormal so yes.


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone here have tips on getting discounts on accessories from Verizon? I had an email for 50% of accessories at one point but lost it....though it probably expired by now anyway.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

What's wrong with Seidio? My last 7 or so extended batteries for a number of different phones have come from them. The battery itself has generally been Samsung branded, whereas the door cover was Seidio branded. Plus, they don't cost $10 - they are around $50-$80.

I've generally ordered Seidio batteries with 2600 - 3500 mAh capacity, and they performed as such. I can't speak for the Thunderbolt because I wouldn't touch that phone with a ten foot pole, but for my Blackberry Tour, HTC Incredible, Epic 4G, and Droid Charge they worked great. I could easily go well over a week on the Tour (oh the memories), and could go multiple days on my Droid Charge with 4G on. Far better lasting power than the stock battery. A table rotation test periodically showed no signs of bulging.

I can't, however, speak for Seidio and the Nexus battery. It's entirely possible it ends up being awful. And perhaps the TBolt battery was awful too. I can only speak from my own personal experience with the batteries I received, and they worked just fine.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> I might try the extended then, but is there a larger official Verizon extended battery for another Nexus product that will work in this one? Or does the i515 have a unique battery size and Verizon only offers one option for extended batteries?
> 
> PS - Thanks for the help. I've never needed to purchase an extended battery before, but on 4G I take my phone off the charger at 7:30 and it is dead by 5.


Nope. The Gnex is the first nexus on verizon, and no other batteries will fit it. I've tried the extended from the stratosphere and charge, both dont fit and obviously the back cover wouldn't go on. It's funny because it looks like they would fit the GSM Nexus, they are long and slim.

Hope the extended helps you out. If not, i would definately reccomend the dock with battery. I never have my phone plugged in now, i just swap the battery. While less than ideal because the annoying back cover, I got used to it.


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

guldilox said:


> What's wrong with Seidio? My last 7 or so extended batteries for a number of different phones have come from them. The battery itself has generally been Samsung branded, whereas the door cover was Seidio branded. Plus, they don't cost $10 - they are around $50-$80.
> 
> I've generally ordered Seidio batteries with 2600 - 3500 mAh capacity, and they performed as such. I can't speak for the Thunderbolt because I wouldn't touch that phone with a ten foot pole, but for my Blackberry Tour, HTC Incredible, Epic 4G, and Droid Charge they worked great. I could easily go well over a week on the Tour (oh the memories), and could go multiple days on my Droid Charge with 4G on. Far better lasting power than the stock battery. A table rotation test periodically showed no signs of bulging.
> 
> I can't, however, speak for Seidio and the Nexus battery. It's entirely possible it ends up being awful. And perhaps the TBolt battery was awful too. I can only speak from my own personal experience with the batteries I received, and they worked just fine.


There is a long debate on why Sedio batteries are advertised as way higher than their actual capacity. Many of their batteries have been hooked up to devices which found they supply way less power than even OEM batteries, yet are bigger and less efficient. I personally had the tbolt battery. It was terrible. A bit above stock, but thats it. The verizon battery literally lasted me a WEEK. I have a battery status pic of that somewhere....

I have nothing against Sedio in particular, as i love their cases, they are just a popular topic among batteries. And in this case, getting a Sedio battery breaks a function of the phone, which is a huge deal-breaker (for me at least). Especially when NFC is a big part of 4.0 and google's future plans. As for the $10, thats what 90% of batteries on ebay are priced at, and he originally linked a ebay battery. Sedio is definately not cheap, which imo makes it worse.

BTW, 3500MaH in a small package? I almost say thats not possible. The 2500MaH extended from my tbolt was HUGE. The 2750MaH Extended for the Rezound is pretty big, and this battery seems very small in comparison, yet its bigger! not to mention it's not even branded. I say avoid, as with the verizon battery, you know it will be better, while buying online is a gamble.


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=583927

Seidio consistantly tests around 80% of their claimed capacity according to this, which is considerably less than factory batteries (htc at least).


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> Anyone here have tips on getting discounts on accessories from Verizon? I had an email for 50% of accessories at one point but lost it....though it probably expired by now anyway.


The extended and standard batteries are supposed to be 50% off right now, but act fast, they dropped the price dec. 16th, so it could end soon.

Refer to these: (hope i can post links :/ )
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1402921
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/galaxy-nexus-general-discussions/192115-extended-battery-still-50-off.html
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/05/verizon-still-offering-half-off-galaxy-nexus-extended-battery-deal-if-you-can-find-them/


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

Just picked up an extended battery from a local vzw store last night and they are still honoring the 50% discount.


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll check a local store


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, the 3500mAh was hardly in a small package. It nearly doubled the size of my Droid Charge, which is already a pretty large/thick phone









But that's fair if they test lower, I'll keep it in mind for future purchases for sure.

A week on a Thunderbolt? Dang...our smartphone practices must vary, I can't last 1 full day on my 2100mAh Galaxy Nexus...I think I've peaked at 18 hours.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

poontab said:


> Not that I am aware of. Though you may be better served buying the official dock that comes with an extra 1850mah battery. It can also charge this extra battery while placed inside the dock.


Whoa where is this dock you speak of? I've not run into it yet?!?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

guldilox said:


> Oh, the 3500mAh was hardly in a small package. It nearly doubled the size of my Droid Charge, which is already a pretty large/thick phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well, my nexus is a different story. MY secret on the tbolt was just go 3g only. The damn phone lasted forever with that setup. Not even kidding. The nexus can't hold a stick to it. Which i always found interesting as people bashed its battery life so much. Honestly, i feel it was a damn good for a 4g phone.

The nexus however... Well.. my current record is 3 days on extended. With wifi on about 65% of the time. Sadly, it doesn't last nearly as long with just 3g enabled. I'm sure a rom would fix that though.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> As for the extended, I've used it for a while and can say it does make a sizable improvement. Sure it wont do anything compared to HTC's huge batteries, but i love still having my phone thin, and it's lasted over 2 days for me. Oh, and the listing is false. The GSM Nexus uses a slim and tall battery, and the LTE nexus has a short and fat battery. I can personally confirm this as i've seen both.


WUT?!! do you use your phone? Am i the only person that drains through the extended battery in like 7 hours? Idk what it is but i cannot make batteries last... granted i use my phone a lot, lots of texting and FB'ing but still.. i expect a 2100 mah battery to last me for a lot longer than this one has. maybe i got a semi-lemon?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Whoa where is this dock you speak of? I've not run into it yet?!?


Now, i'm not sure if me and poon are talking about the same thing, but i have the lte nexus version of this:
Keep in mind thats for the GSM. For some reason verizon pulled it from their site. It's $38 i believe and has the dock, battery, and microusb splitter so both can be charging at once. 
http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones-accessories/ETC-CPK008GSTA?


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> WUT?!! do you use your phone? Am i the only person that drains through the extended battery in like 7 hours? Idk what it is but i cannot make batteries last... granted i use my phone a lot, lots of texting and FB'ing but still.. i expect a 2100 mah battery to last me for a lot longer than this one has. maybe i got a semi-lemon?


How can i not lol? But i dont have full brightness on, and im on 3g only or wifi. Thats why i get it to last so long. And i have like 43 games on it that i'm constantly playing.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

that doesn't make any sense to me, unless i got a lemon. I can put my phone on 3g as well and if i am out doing stuff and can't get to my phone all the time or i am not constantly paying on it, it will last a full day. Otherwise i can't make it through a full work shift on this while its on 4 g. I am not calling you a liar because i dont think somebody make that up, but it just seems physically impossible to me for it to last that long with lots of activity.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Whoa where is this dock you speak of? I've not run into it yet?!?


Here it is. I don't know about that distributor though.
http://msgdigital.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-battery-charger.html


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> that doesn't make any sense to me, unless i got a lemon. I can put my phone on 3g as well and if i am out doing stuff and can't get to my phone all the time or i am not constantly paying on it, it will last a full day. Otherwise i can't make it through a full work shift on this while its on 4 g. I am not calling you a liar because i dont think somebody make that up, but it just seems physically impossible to me for it to last that long with lots of activity.


IDK dude. but i'm on the stock rom, and typically on wifi about 80% of the time. No 4G, brightness at about 45%, and my phone easily lasts a day and a half. Thats on the stock battery. On extended, at least 2 days. I do however go in and change the rate that my phone syncs services. The main issue is it refreshes every 30min or so. Changed that to 2 hours, or until manual refresh. Works great.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I usually get around a day on extended that being said my definition of getting a day means after 24 hours I'm at about 30%. I usually don't let it get below there. On extended.


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah, i like the idea of keeping my nexus slim... so far it lasts 10 hrs on my settings, and thats what i need, tomorrow ill keep the 4g on and see how long i get from it, i usually charge it in the car as well, so it goes a while


----------



## busterbrown77 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I'm kinda obsessed with it being thin lol. But its justified as i used to lug around my thunderbolt and that crime against humanity that was a extended battery. XD

I may also try to see how far i get on 4g. wont be long though im sure...


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

I sent the wife to verizon and we still were able to get the 50% off and 2 day shipping. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## bengals1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

DawgPoundMBA said:


> I sent the wife to verizon and we still were able to get the 50% off and 2 day shipping. Ill let you know how it goes.


Good to know, I'm going to go check with my local store tomorrow then. I looked at Verizon's website and it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

For what it's worth, I called corporate customer service today and I was told it was not in their database. :/


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Managed to snag the last one at my local store at 1/2 off still.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DawgPoundMBA (Jul 16, 2011)

They guy at the store told my wife that the deal is not available online, but even if it is out of stock in a store, they will do free two day ship and half off.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

fudlen said:


> Just picked up an extended battery from a local vzw store last night and they are still honoring the 50% discount.


Picked one up today as well... the sales guy seemed surprised that they were still on sell.


----------



## dgraphics2009 (Dec 28, 2011)

busterbrown77 said:


> The extended and standard batteries are supposed to be 50% off right now, but act fast, they dropped the price dec. 16th, so it could end soon.
> 
> Refer to these: (hope i can post links :/ )
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1402921
> ...


I got my extended battery from a Verizon Wireless store and it comes with a new back for the Nexus too. But if you ask me, it goes down just like the other battery...no difference.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe you need to break it in or calibrate it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MetalWych (Aug 23, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> that doesn't make any sense to me, unless i got a lemon. I can put my phone on 3g as well and if i am out doing stuff and can't get to my phone all the time or i am not constantly paying on it, it will last a full day. Otherwise i can't make it through a full work shift on this while its on 4 g. I am not calling you a liar because i dont think somebody make that up, but it just seems physically impossible to me for it to last that long with lots of activity.


You aren't the only one. I am with you in this boat! I have never had my extended battery last more than 12 hours. A lot of it is due to my settings. I use my GNex constantly, and I have the brightness way up (I refuse to sacrifice this screen by darkening it...jmho).

If I play games like Modern Combat 3, 9mm, or GTA III, my battery lasts hours! I guess its a good thing I picked up 2 extended batteries with my Living Social deal I had!

I do know a couple of friends who go a full day tho. Each user is drastically different I suppose!

Sent from my GNex running Axiom 4.2 (at least for the moment!).


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Verizon is still honoring the 50% it seems.
I picked up the extended battery today at around 4pm in NYC.

Now to find a good holster/case combo. Hmm


----------



## bengals1975 (Oct 10, 2011)

Coderedpl said:


> Verizon is still honoring the 50% it seems.
> I picked up the extended battery today at around 4pm in NYC.
> 
> Now to find a good holster/case combo. Hmm


Still good in Dayton, OH too. I bought the incipio two part case they had in the store. It bulges ever so slightly in the back but it's pretty good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

